# Power inverter suggestions



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

need a power inverter just big enough to run a single 40-50 gallon AC aquarium "bubbler" for bait tank in my truck, the DC ones Metal Marine makes just dont seem to last very long, (at $50 each!) i have went through 3 of them over the past 5 years! at least the AC pumps are cheap new and used ones are everywhere. 

dont want the cigarette lighter type inverter which was all i could find at wally world and target today. 

whats the minimum "power" inverter that i would need?


----------

